# Super Smash Bros. Rumble 4.5



## JPdensetsu (Aug 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry bout last time... but now the REAL Demo 4.5 is out :-) and you still have got to find it :-P
> 
> Happy Hunting :-)
> 
> -Brawl96


What's new :
Diddy Kong added.
And a new stage added.

Download Links:

-Here
-Here
-Here


----------



## Defiance (Aug 14, 2008)

SSB for DS = Bad idea.


----------



## Prime (Aug 14, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> SSB for DS = Great idea.



Fix'd fool


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 14, 2008)

Only Diddy Kong and tree top town added ;(


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 14, 2008)

4.5 is old news it was released by Whizz originally with sound ?? not sure why they re released it without sound ??


----------



## WildWon (Aug 14, 2008)

Damnit. Why is it characters are being added when the controls aren't solid?


----------



## Whizz (Aug 14, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> 4.5 is old news it was released by Whizz originally with sound ?? not sure why they re released it without sound ??



Actually, Brawl96 released two WIPs.


----------



## ArlenAwesome (Aug 15, 2008)

How can you get this to work on a Firecard? (and it looks like it needs a LOT of work. Maybe you should get more people working on it.)


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 15, 2008)

Downloading. Hoping it will be good.


----------



## portezbie (Aug 15, 2008)

How come the first released worked on my ez4 and the newer releases dont? Are there any files I need besides the .nds file?


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 15, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd again... fool.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 15, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd again again!


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why is it a bad idea?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 15, 2008)

yay donkey kong! thats my fav character :]

also, i agree that they should try and get basic controls and stuff down before making new characters. still glad for the updates though


----------



## bb521 (Aug 15, 2008)

please help me, i have an DSTT and it freezes when loading the game half way.
i dont think it creates a sav. file, what do i do? can some one post their sav file for me to download.


----------



## spyke (Aug 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> yay donkey kong! thats my fav character :]
> 
> also, i agree that they should try and get basic controls and stuff down before making new characters. still glad for the updates though


...its actually Diddy Kong


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 15, 2008)

oh. sorry. my bad.
diddy, donkey, same thing. both monkeys


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh. sorry. my bad.
> diddy, donkey, same thing. both monkeys


If you wanna get technical, Donkey is actually a gorilla.


----------



## Artheido (Aug 15, 2008)

CorruptJon said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can a donkey be a gorilla?


----------



## Icyfrodo (Aug 16, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> CorruptJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now THIS is confusing


----------



## Zyenet (Aug 16, 2008)

Must be a mixed breed.


----------



## Gian (Aug 16, 2008)

XD.
Donkey Gorilla.

I don't wanna download the Homebrew game til its done, but ..
did they start making their own sprites? Or are they still just getting em from different games?
It would be cool if they actually got their own team of spriters.l


----------



## Alato (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, it would be good if they got their own sprites, as long as they look legit. I know they want some voice actors... That's really where I would stick to the originals.

And I really agree with most people in this thread. The controls, and just attacks, physics and effects should really be fixed/implemented/polished before characters are added. What I feel is happening is a bunch of people yelling "ADD SNAKE! ADD SHADOW! ADD CLOUD!", and then the developpers are thinking that adding characters quickly is going to make people happy. If they actually have good physics, effects, control, features and AI, then this game will be fun. Adding more images to a non-fun game doesn't make it any better.

Anyway, Smash on DS isn't terrible(it's possible, and if done right it COULD be fun- Better than the dumb flash Smash games) but I don't have faith that independant developpers can make a fun game in the Smash style.  So anyway, I'll watch the progress, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice to see that they still havn;t given up!


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 17, 2008)

Alato said:
			
		

> Yeah, it would be good if they got their own sprites, as long as they look legit. I know they want some voice actors... That's really where I would stick to the originals.
> 
> And I really agree with most people in this thread. The controls, and just attacks, physics and effects should really be fixed/implemented/polished before characters are added. What I feel is happening is a bunch of people yelling "ADD SNAKE! ADD SHADOW! ADD CLOUD!", and then the developpers are thinking that adding characters quickly is going to make people happy. If they actually have good physics, effects, control, features and AI, then this game will be fun. Adding more images to a non-fun game doesn't make it any better.
> 
> Anyway, Smash on DS isn't terrible(it's possible, and if done right it COULD be fun- Better than the dumb flash Smash games) but I don't have faith that independant developpers can make a fun game in the Smash style.  So anyway, I'll watch the progress, we'll see what happens.


I would have to agree 100% with this. I really hope that they can make it a decent homebrew game before Nintendo announced Smash Bros Portable on their next portable device. Until then I'll pass on the "betas."


----------



## Orangegamer (Aug 17, 2008)

has anyone TRIED the latest version of the game
if so is it good?


----------



## Fo0+ (Aug 17, 2008)

I would like to try this game out but I couldn't get this version to run on my G6 Real, it was just a black screen that said that the file was DLDI compatible so I guess I have to do something with the file to get it to work.
I reallt think this is a great project. How many people are working on this homebrew and do they have an official site? It must be a lot of hard work to accomplish for just a few people but this game could really make it if they put in some effort in the project.


----------



## Rebound (Aug 18, 2008)

I've tried, works perfectly on CycloDS of course

The dont have b across or b attacks yet, but the games pretty fun at the moment, the levels are great

Is there an official site for this?


----------



## lil-devil (Aug 19, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Alato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well of course it'd be cool and i think they would really want their own sprites but i think it would require a lot more people... and proby more money too since it would mean they would need to devote all the times and everything into it tho you know what i mean? ^^

anyways i hope this goes really well too ^^


----------



## bozzer123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Forum
Fuzzy's/Brawl96's blog

Really looking forward to this homebrew
Characters that should be in demo 5(according to brawl 96)-
ario
Luigi
Link
Toon Link
MewTwo
Diddy Kong
Megaman


----------



## Canoso777 (Dec 31, 2009)

Kinda Addictive..... Lol.


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

How did you find this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, even though its old, I'm still gunna try it


----------

